
Show HN: Bash Script to change Master branch to Main - lawrencevillain
https://github.com/hilary/mastertomain
======
nicolasracchi
Sigh

~~~
lawrencevillain
Thanks for commenting! As it seems like you are bothered by this, you should
read what the core git contributors have to say about it.

[https://lore.kernel.org/git/nycvar.QRO.7.76.6.2006091126540....](https://lore.kernel.org/git/nycvar.QRO.7.76.6.2006091126540.482@ZVAVAG-
DN14RQO.ybpnyqbznva/)

------
xyzal
While we are at it, we could also eliminate unix zombie and orphan processes,
and genocide in the form of killing all children should also be forbidden.

